# Want to build a Vacuum Kiln



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been thinking lately about building a small vacuum kiln, probably only large enough to do maybe 20-50 board feet at a time.

I looked around and really couldn't find any information on a unit this small.

What I am looking for is how much vacuum is needed? 
What about heat transfer? If I use a water bed heater between the layers of wood will I be able to get enough heat transferred to the wood itself? (Remember, a vacuum is an insulator and does not allow heat to be transferred).

To begin with I won't be looking for a perfect outcome since, as I understand it, there is a large learning curve involved in the process. Later, I may actually be able to make this work.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

http://vacuumkilndrying.com/


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Not sure if that link is a "Ted's" or not, but any site that pushes me to purchase without more information is a no-go on my list.

Thanks anyway. I found that site when I was googling before I asked the question on the board.


----------



## killerb (Nov 1, 2011)

woodweb has lots of great information on vacuum drying. I have talked with both guys have sell large vacuum kilns. They are great resources. bob


----------

